#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  A sweet Love

## mangzee

->A Great & Sweet Love Story:  :=(:   :):  :Kiss: 

A Boy Never does Homework in Class
To get Punishment of Bending on His Knees;
In front of 'Her' Bench Juz to See Her for whole Period..♥

Gets Scoldings from His Parents;
Coz He Reaches late everyday,
Juz to Ensure that She has Reached home safely or Not..♥

Skips His Lunch
& Pretends to be Studying in the Interval;
Just to See her Eating the food..=)

Walks By foot to the Home Instead of Taking a Bus;
Just to save Money to Buy Choclates for Her.." ♥ =)

-> Thumbs Up for That Love..♥ =)





  Similar Threads: How to  say i love you HR Love..!! A sweet Proposal

----------


## crazybishnoi29

:(devil):  I Feeled Same in 8th class.....

----------


## mangzee

> I Feeled Same in 8th class.....


 hehehehe...  :D:   :D:  .... so school crush huh..!!! ;)  :):

----------


## crazybishnoi29

no bro.... school love..........

----------


## femus21

school is very good place yaar

----------


## Leonie

No bro..... It's real love

----------


## srinivas71438

nice post as well as nice love story

----------


## dimpysingh

BACHON KA PYAR...but we have grown up guys..  :D:

----------


## Rahul s. suryawanshi

I like it so much  :(inlove):

----------


## mamunsheikh

very nice, i like it

----------

